# Parent's Wedding Anniversary



## debodun (Sep 1, 2018)

September 1st would have been my parent's 67th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Linda (Sep 1, 2018)

They are a nice looking couple Debodun.  How long have they been gone?


----------



## debodun (Sep 2, 2018)

Linda said:


> They are a nice looking couple Debodun.  How long have they been gone?



Thank you, Linda. My dad passed in 1983 at age 61 from metastasized renal carcinoma and my mom in 2006 at age 76 from CHF exacerbated by type 2 diabetes. I always theorized that my father got cancer because he worked in a paper making plant and who knows what chemicals he was exposed to (this was before OSHA). Many people that worked at that plant got cancer in one form or another. When OSHA stepped in and make a lot of new regulations that would have been expensive to implement, the paper mill closed in 1971. However, I was not shocked how my mom went. Her whole side of the family suffered from diabetes, CAD, kidney problems and hypertension. I was surprised she lived as long as she did. Even now, at age 66, I have to take 2 anti-hypertensive prescription meds.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 18, 2019)

My Parents at their 63rd anniversary party. My Dad passed shortly after that. He was 79yrs old. My Mom lived until she was 91yrs old. They married at 16yrs old in 1930.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 18, 2019)

Great picture Sassycakes.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 18, 2019)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Great picture Sassycakes.




Thank you Hoot N Annie. I was truly blessed with having them as Parents.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2019)

Nice photo Sassy, handsome couple.  Sorry for your loss. :rose:


----------



## DaveA (Feb 19, 2019)

Our 63rd wedding anniversary is due on the 25th of this month.  We're 85 and 83 and have been together for 66 years.

  Sadly, both of our sets of parents were not as fortunate and passed many years ago in their mid/late 60's.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2019)

DaveA said:


> Our 63rd wedding anniversary is due on the 25th of this month.  We're 85 and 83 and have been together for 66 years.
> 
> Sadly, both of our sets of parents were not as fortunate and passed many years ago in their mid/late 60's.



beautiful picture of your beloved mum and dad, sassy!!


Dave, 66 years is longer than I've been born...WOW!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2019)

DaveA said:


> Our 63rd wedding anniversary is due on the 25th of this month.  We're 85 and 83 and have been together for 66 years.
> 
> Sadly, both of our sets of parents were not as fortunate and passed many years ago in their mid/late 60's.



It's wonderful that you've been together for so long Dave, hope you enjoy celebrating your 63rd and many more anniversaries to come!  Sorry for your loss.


----------

